# Webanwendung hosten



## Lenni2309 (9. September 2016)

Hallo,

Ich könnte ein kleinen Rat gebrauchen.
Ich habe zum ersten mal eine Webanwendung in Java mit JSF und JPA entwickelt, eine MySQL Datenbank eingesetzt und das ganze bisher mit einem Wildfly Server lokal getestet.
Nun würde ich gerne die Webanwendung online hosten. Kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung für ein Hoster geben? Ich bin mir nämlich unsicher was ich beim Server alles benötige.

Viele Dank schon im voraus.


----------

